# have I hurt my baby's spine?? How do I know??



## mirandahope (Nov 10, 2005)

Yikes!! reading the info about spondylolisthesis, and am afraid that i may have caused Boots harm as she has been in a Baby Trekker facing both in and out since she was very small, and now is 10 months old and 21 lbs.

How do I know if she is suffering from this? what should I do?


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

My DD was in the trekker from birth until about 2.5 years old both forward and back facing. No problems with her


----------



## MollyandCleo (Jun 14, 2005)

You could go to a pediatric chiropractor just to get her checked out for peace of mind. I would think that the risk is pretty low unless you were wearing her in the carrier for hours and hours and hours every single day.


----------



## Happily Blessed (Feb 19, 2007)

I am new to all of this. Why do you ask this question with this product of carrier?

laural


----------



## MollyandCleo (Jun 14, 2005)

Certain popular types of infant carriers (including the baby bjorn, snuggli, infantino, baby trekker) have a design that supports the baby only directly under the crotch area. This puts a great deal of pressure on the baby's immature spine, and there are some theories that this can cause a syndrome called spondylolisthesis, which is a slippage of the vertibrae in the lower back. In the articles I've seen on this, the link isn't conclusive, and seems to be more prevalent in cultures where babies are kept in that position for hours and hours every single day. Most parents find that the Bjorn, etc aren't comfortable enough for that kind of extended wearing, so it's less of an issue.

Ideally, if you are going to carry an infant in an upright position, you would want to have them in a carrier that supports their weight across their bottom and thighs (rather than just under their crotch). This is a very natural position, much like sitting in a chair, and is less stressful on their little bodies. Most soft carriers -- such as slings, pouches, mei tais, wraps, structured carriers (ergo, beco) -- will support this natural sitting position. You just want to be sure that you have a carrier that will allow you to position the fabric all the way down the baby's legs to the back of their knees.

Long winded, but hope this helps..


----------



## mirandahope (Nov 10, 2005)

MollyandCleo--Yes, you have addressed my concern. We have used the trekker for hours most everyday for several months. This is why I am concerned.

I have just taught myself how to use the sling but bussing with the sling (no car here) is so difficult because my centre of gravity is shot.


----------



## Caittune (Aug 2, 2006)

You could try a wrap or a mei tai on the bus. I usually wear my DD in a hip carry on the bus as that allows me to hold on and I can still see my feet.


----------



## debe (Jan 30, 2007)

I also have to use public transport- I had until recently an ella roo sling- I was able to put baby relatively centered and pretty high and snug- it really helped my centering and I could see my feet- maybe it depends upon the sling?


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

I have the same condition and my chiropractor explained that it is usually caused by a bad fall or you're just born with it.
I found out by having XRays taken before I started chiropractic treatment or else I would've never known. And my precious bumm has never been in a carrier as a baby


----------

